# dry sneezing



## oveione (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi since last night ant has been dry sneezing he is eating,singing etc just wondering if his might be coming up to his first molt


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Like people, most normal birds will sneeze occasionally in an attempt to clear dust and debris from their nostrils. If your bird occasionally sneezes a clear fluid (less than once or twice a day) and has no other symptoms, he is probably just exercising the normal mechanism to clear his nostrils.

If, however, a discharge continues, or if it looks like anything other than a clear, thin fluid, or the sneezing is persistent, or other symptoms are present, then you need to consult your avian veterinarian. 

*What To Watch For*

1) Lethargy – Symptoms such as excessive sleepiness, ruffled feathers, and tucking the head under the wing, warrant an immediate visit to your avian veterinarian. 

2) Loss of appetite – If there is a decrease in the amount of food the bird is eating, or if it stops eating entirely, see your avian veterinarian.

3) Difficulty breathing – If your bird leans forward and stretches its neck to breath, breathes with an open mouth, or puffs out the cheeks or bobs the tail with each breath, your bird is having trouble breathing and needs to see a avian veterinarian immediately.


----------



## oveione (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks solace he is flying around atm he is only doing it sometimes and is squabbling with dec as normal lol


----------

